# My new Laco 42mm B - handwinding



## Glenn-N (Jan 1, 2011)

Very very quick service of Laco! Amazing. 
I ordered the watch on monday (bank transfer) and I already have it today.

Amazing vintage look and feel. I also ordered a pilotstrap, but not sure about the size, since when the pin is in the last hole, the fit still is a bit loose. So I might change it for a normal.

Regards,
Glenn


----------



## Statius (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks great! IMO this needs to be on a Pilot strap! Perhaps you could get one custom made (I'm looking into one from Stonecreek straps myself). And yes, LACO are bloody quick on delivery, aren't they?


----------



## Glenn-N (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes, extremely quick! 
I am very satisfied with the watch. In fact, now I also want the type A. 
The pilotstrap is a must... Still in doubt whether I should change it for a normal. I think I might... My wrist is 6,7".



Statius said:


> Looks great! IMO this needs to be on a Pilot strap! Perhaps you could get one custom made (I'm looking into one from Stonecreek straps myself). And yes, LACO are bloody quick on delivery, aren't they?


----------



## fotoman (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi Glenn,

The pics are teasing!

BTW: How is the accuracy of the 2801 movement ? Did you time it?

Thanks


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

He just got the watch 2 hours ago...so unless he has a timing machine, how is he suppose to time it?


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Glenn-N said:


> The pilotstrap is a must... Still in doubt whether I should change it for a normal. I think I might... My wrist is 6,7".


How much room is there for your hand as it passes through the open strap? If it's already a squeeze then you'll never fit into a Normal. If there's lots of room for your hand then a Normal is the way to go.


----------



## Glenn-N (Jan 1, 2011)

fotoman said:


> Hi Glenn,
> 
> The pics are teasing!
> 
> ...


I'll time it soon.



Uwe W. said:


> How much room is there for your hand as it passes through the open strap? If it's already a squeeze then you'll never fit into a Normal. If there's lots of room for your hand then a Normal is the way to go.


It slides over, I don't have to squeeze. Still a little room left.

Hard choice.


----------



## fotoman (Jun 2, 2010)

fachiro1 said:


> He just got the watch 2 hours ago...so unless he has a timing machine, how is he suppose to time it?


The thread was posted about 2hrs ago:think:


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Does it wear BIG even though it's only 42mm? I'm asking because I have a 7.25' wrist. By the way that is stunning from Laco. Great purchase.



Glenn-N said:


> Very very quick service of Laco! Amazing.
> I ordered the watch on monday (bank transfer) and I already have it today.
> 
> Amazing vintage look and feel. I also ordered a pilotstrap, but not sure about the size, since when the pin is in the last hole, the fit still is a bit loose. So I might change it for a normal.
> ...


----------



## Glenn-N (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes, it wears big for a 42mm. 
I was a bit afraid for the size but it's really perfect, imho.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Could you tell me what the size is from lug to lug from top of the watch to the bottom? Also, what is the lug width? Thank you.



Glenn-N said:


> Yes, it wears big for a 42mm.
> I was a bit afraid for the size but it's really perfect, imho.


----------



## Glenn-N (Jan 1, 2011)

picklepossy said:


> Could you tell me what the size is from lug to lug from top of the watch to the bottom? Also, what is the lug width? Thank you.


Lug to lug = 1,96"
Lug width = 1"


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Glenn-N said:


> Lug to lug = 1,96" Lug width = 1"


I didn't know they used the Imperial system in Belgium? Either way, those numbers don't look right to me. 1 inch would equal a 25.4 mm lug width when it should be 20 mm I would think, unless for some reason you measured the _outside_ of the lugs? The lug to lug measurement seems a little long (1.96 in. = 49.8 mm) but plausible.

I think pickledpossy was just after the strap size and the overall length of the watch...


----------



## Glenn-N (Jan 1, 2011)

Uwe W. said:


> I didn't know they used the Imperial system in Belgium? Either way, those numbers don't look right to me. 1 inch would equal a 25.4 mm lug width when it should be 20 mm I would think, unless for some reason you measured the _outside_ of the lugs? The lug to lug measurement seems a little long (1.96 in. = 49.8 mm) but plausible.
> 
> I think pickledpossy was just after the strap size and the overall length of the watch...


No, we measure in centimeters, but I thought inches would be better for you guys. 
And yes, I measured the outside of the lugs. Inside is 20mm.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Glenn-N said:


> No, we measure in centimeters, but I thought inches would be better for you guys.


You guys? In Canada we use Metric as well.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Uwe W. said:


> I didn't know they used the Imperial system in Belgium? Either way, those numbers don't look right to me. 1 inch would equal a 25.4 mm lug width when it should be 20 mm I would think, unless for some reason you measured the _outside_ of the lugs? The lug to lug measurement seems a little long (1.96 in. = 49.8 mm) but plausible.
> 
> I think pickledpossy was just after the strap size and the overall length of the watch...


Yes I was after the strap size and the overall length of the watch. Thank you Uwe W for clearing that up.


----------



## Glenn-N (Jan 1, 2011)

Uwe W. said:


> You guys? In Canada we use Metric as well.


Cool! I wasn't aware of that. 

Anyway, just ordered a normal size pilotstrap.
Best solution... I can try them both and send the one that doesn't fit back.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

My Laco 42mm B is now on its way. Thanks for the great photos and info. I read so much on this size and found out that it will sit well on a 7.25 wrist and still look BIG.


----------



## Henki (Oct 23, 2010)

Very nice looking watch!

http://www.tempusfugitwatch.com
www.tempusfugitwatch.com


----------



## bparker170 (Jun 5, 2010)

i have a 7.5 inch wrist and found the 45mm too big,the 42mm is just right with the flat lugs,really recommend the Laco Pilot strap it really beefs up the watch and is a high quality addition that completes the flieger look...i'm delighted with mine;Laco shop service to the UK is amazing via Fedex.Top marks.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

I have my camera ready for my new arrival.


----------



## Glenn-N (Jan 1, 2011)

picklepossy said:


> I have my camera ready for my new arrival.


:-!

I'm still waiting until I can wear it. I'm expecting the normal size pilotstrap tomorrow.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

You will be surprised how nicely it wears! Sits like a glove on the wrist!!
It is quite light for the size, and that helps it not to sag to the side of the wrist!

Uwe!
Weird you use the Metric system in Canada, when Little Brother to the South is still Imperial, and the Motherland too!

(UK went Metric some years ago, but in reality the people still use Imperial.)


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Janne said:


> Uwe! Weird you use the Metric system in Canada, when Little Brother to the South is still Imperial, and the Motherland too!


Canada started converting to the metric system back in the early '70s. However, even though it makes more sense and is easier to use, some of us older people still use Imperial measurements for a few things. For example, I can only relate to something's weight in pounds - tell me how much something weighs in kilos just leaves me scratching my head.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Tomorrow is another day


----------



## cromddr (Oct 26, 2010)

Nices shots
Great


----------



## Glenn-N (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks!


Got the normal size pilotstrap today. With some squeezing I can get it over my hand, size is much better for my wristsize.
I can now finally wear it. 

btw: The leather surface on the inside of the XL-strap looks more maroon... In the normal strap it looks light brown.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Glenn-N said:


> btw: The leather surface on the inside of the XL-strap looks more maroon... In the normal strap it looks light brown.


That's very interesting; I wonder if Laco is just waiting until existing stock runs out before the more brown colour will appear on XL straps. Is there any way you post a photo of the two straps side by side?


----------



## Glenn-N (Jan 1, 2011)

Uwe W. said:


> That's very interesting; I wonder if Laco is just waiting until existing stock runs out before the more brown colour will appear on XL straps. Is there any way you post a photo of the two straps side by side?


Sorry, didn't think about taking a photo. :-(
I sent the XL back to Laco 2 hours ago.

Another (very small) difference: 
The logo on the normal strap says "Laco By Lacher" (as you can see in Statius' topic), and on the XL it just says "Laco".

Not that it matters, but it's a bit strange.


----------



## Glenn-N (Jan 1, 2011)

I just measured the accuracy for a few hours.
Approximately +8sec/day. That's good, I think? 

I read that after a few months of wearing the watch, it could decrease by a few seconds?

Not that it bothers me, though.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Glenn-N said:


> I just measured the accuracy for a few hours.
> Approximately +8sec/day. That's good, I think?
> 
> I read that after a few months of wearing the watch, it could decrease by a few seconds?
> ...


+8 sec. over a few hours would not be good. Or did you measure it for a few hours and extrapolate what it would be over 24 hours? I always time mine over a full 24 hour period wearing the watch the entire time because it accounts for your varying activity levels during the day. +8 sec. over 24 hours would be reasonable accuracy.


----------



## Glenn-N (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes, I measured it for a few hours and then converted it to 24 hours.


edit: Just stopped the stopwatch at 12 hours with a delay of 3,8sec.
So it's +7,6sec over 24 hours. That's good.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Glenn-N said:


> Just stopped the stopwatch at 12 hours with a delay of 3,8sec.


A stop watch? You're using a stop watch to time your Laco? I hope it's at least a digital one or it can be less accurate than your Laco...

I use either wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/ or an atomic clock for timing my watches, and like I said before, always for at least 24 hours. It's pretty easy to do and it will give you a more accurate average daily variance than the method you're using.


----------



## Glenn-N (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes, a digital stopwatch.


----------



## Glenn-N (Jan 1, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can buy a crown separatly?
I'm just wondering because a (very) small part on the sand-blasted layer on the crown, is little bit vanished. No big issue and probably normal due to the wearing.

But I was wondering if you can order separate parts -like a crown- and have it mounted by a local watch maker?


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Glenn-N said:


> I was wondering if you can order separate parts -like a crown- and have it mounted by a local watch maker?


You should contact Laco and ask. I beleive there are certain items that they will send, I just don't recall a crown being one of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

